# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Slijmophoping in mijn keel

## h-oord

ophoping van slijm in de keel snachts ,wat is daar aan te doen

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi H-oord,

Ik ken dit, een erg vervelend probleem, soms als ik 's nachts in mn bed lig dan heb ik het gevoel alsof ik in die slijmprop ga stikken. 

Ik heb tot nu toe nog niet echt iets kunnen vinden wat echt werkt. Maar ze zeggen wel dat deze 'slijmophoping' vaak samen gaat met hyperventilatie. 

De laatste tijd is het bij mij wel minder, maar ik merk zelf dat als ik bijvoorbeeld voor het slapen kaas eet, of melk drink, ik hier weer last van heb. Misschien heeft het dus ook iets met de zuivelproducten te maken?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## h-oord

hoi met henk,ik ga vandaag hiervoor weer naar de dokter en dan hoor ik het wel,indien er dan verbetering is dan hoor je dit van mij .

groetjes ,henk

----------


## DISTAZO

Hey h-oord,

zelf heb ik ook ervaren, net zoals sylvia, dat als ik melk drink,
yoghurt en pudding eet, toch erge last krijg van slijmophoping in de 
keel. Krijg dan ook last van droge hoest.

Vroeger toen ik nog rookte had ik er meer last van !

Zuivelproducten in combinatie met roken is zeer zeker bevorderlijk
voor slijmophoping.

Groetjes, Distazo  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Henk,

Heb je al iets van verduidelijking gehad van de huisarts? Ik ben hiervoor eigenlijk nog nooit naar de huisarts geweest. Moet zeggen dat het de laatste tijd minder is, maar ik weet wel van mezelf dat ik hele erge last heb van vergrote keelamandelen, misschien dat daar ook een link tussen te leggen is. (die vergroting zorgt er toch voor dat de keelholte smaller wordt) Heb jij toevallig ook iets wat ervoor zorgt dat de keelholte 'smaller' wordt? Ik zit er namelijk soms wel eens aan te twijfelen of het bij mij komt door mijn sterk vergrote keelamandelen.

Zelf rook ik niet, dus weet niet of roken en zuivelproducten echt bevordelijk zijn, maar als Distazo dat zo ervaart kan dat natuurlijk gerust wel!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Lara '52

Hoi SYL , ik heb ook veel last van ophoping slijmen , mijn keelamandelen zijn eruit sedert mijn 8 jaar ,al een 40 jaar geleden zodus ..... roken heb ik nooit gedaan , wel zovele jaren mijn ontbijt met kaas (anders begint mijn dag niet goed ).

GRTJS Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

hallo,

Mijn man heeft hier ook last van en hij gebruikt Fluimicil, en dat helpt goed.
Het lost het slijm op waardoor je minder benauwd wordt.
Ik heb het bij de apotheek gekocht maar de dokter kan hier ook een recept voor uitschrijven, (*mits het natuurlijk geen andere oorzaak heeft*) alleen heet het dan geen Fluimicil maar het komt op hetzelfde neer.

groetjes,
Tess

----------


## DISTAZO

Hey ieder,

heb enkele artikels gevonden over het gebruik van melk.

De eerste link is zeker iets voor Henk denk ik.




http://www.klasse.be/leraren/archief.php?id=5644 

http://www.biteback.be/news/detail.php?news_id=3360 

http://gezondheidsweb.blogspot.com/2008/11/melk.html


Groetjes, Distazo  :Smile:

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Distazo, al gaan kijken op de site's ,zeer intressant ,vele stoornissen die ik vertoon verlopen bij mij zoals het vermeld wordt ,als kind enorm veel melk gedronken dat was goed voor de botten en verkoudheden zeiden onze ouders en dokters toen ; sedert de leeftijd van 12 jaar geen melk meer gedronken heb er een afkeer van  :EEK!: , wel een rekenfoutje , :Confused:  mijn keelamandelen zijn al 50 jaar geleden verwijderd  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): wat gaat de tijd vlug  :EEK!: bedankt vd. informatie  :Smile:  

grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## DISTAZO

Hoi Celest,

De geschiedenis herhaalt zich blijkbaar een beetje, bij mijn kinderen op school promoten ze volop het drinken van melk.


De reactie van de lezer in het tweede artikel is helemaal waar !

hij schrijft het volgende :


"Helemaal eens met de schrijver. Wat betreft de lactose intolerantie : iedereen kan zelf de proef op de som nemen. Drink geen melk en eet geen melk produkten gedurende 3 maanden. Zorg voor voldoende verse groente en fruit. Gegarandeerd dat je je beter voelt en gegarandeerd dat je ingewands stoornissen krijgt als je weer melk gaat drinken. Bezint eer gij begint. Hart en Vaatziekten, Aderverkalking, Astma, Suikerziekte, de lijst is eindeloos. "


Groetjes, Distazo  :Smile:

----------


## Tralala

Mee eens,melk is hier een grote boosdoener in! je kunt beter karnemelk nog drinken dan.En wat ook goed slijmoplossend is,is honing.Je hebt speciale honing voor de luchtwegen dat is ook zeker een aanrader.

----------


## Sylvia93

Nuttige links! Zie dit topic overigens net pas terug, wegens drukte van toetsweek, dus weer even bijgelezen.

@ Tralala, had idd bij mezelf al gemerkt dat melkproducten een grote boosdoener zijn, alleen karnemelk lust ik echt niet!

Momenteel valt het bij mij wel mee, maar als ik er weer zo'n last van ga krijgen ga ik ook eens bij de apotheek langs voor het product wat Tess aangeeft!

Ik weet trouwens bij mezelf ook wel dat het deels ook met mn keelamandelen te maken heeft, zo lig ik 's nachts vaak ook 'rochelende' geluiden te maken en naar lucht te happen. Alleen omdat ik dus eigenlijk al te 'oud' ben voor het verwijderen van de amandelen (volgens mijn arts) zijn de bijwerkingen te groot en kan ik ze beter gewoon houden. (wat mijn arts mij daarover verteld heeft dus)

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Tralala

Mischien sojamelk drinken dan? Vervelend dat je volgens de arts te oud bent om je keelamandelen te laten verwijderen,ik dacht dat dat altijd gewoon nog kon.De honing maakt je slijm inieder geval dunner,dat werkt bij mij ook altijd erg goed.

----------


## Hella

Ook ik heb vaak slijmen in mijn keel en ook 's nachts is dat vaak een probleem. ik ben dan benauwd en kan het haast niet wegslikken. Fluimicil waar Tess het over heeft is een heel goed middel. Ik mag dat helaas niet meer gebruiken vawege allergie.

Wel gebruik ik Tijmhoning in mijn thee, en soms neem ik saliesiroop van Jacob Hooy. Ook veel water drinken helpt om het slijm wat dunner te maken.

Groetjes Hella

----------


## Tralala

Ik ga fluimicil ook maar eens proberen,ik heb net een keelontsteking gehad met een brok in m'n keel,nu is de ontsteking over maar voor mijn gevoel zit er nog steeds een brok ik zie ook wit slijm achter in m'n keel.Ik krijg het zelf helaas echt niet goed weg..

----------


## bruintje

Hallo,
Ik heb ook veel last van slijm,vooral als ik op mijn rug lig heb ik het gevoel dat er een prop slijm in mijn keel zit die ik tracht weg te slikken,maar komt steeds terug. Ik eet ook veel kaas. Ga ook eens proberen met Flumicil. Laat iets weten als het beter is.
Groetjes
Willy

----------


## corrien

> Hoi SYL , ik heb ook veel last van ophoping slijmen , mijn keelamandelen zijn eruit sedert mijn 8 jaar ,al een 40 jaar geleden zodus ..... roken heb ik nooit gedaan , wel zovele jaren mijn ontbijt met kaas (anders begint mijn dag niet goed ).
> 
> GRTJS Celest


Van mijn huisarts hoorde ik dat keelamandelen weer aan kunnen groeien, ligt er misschien aan of ze gepelt of geknipt zijn dat weet ik helaas niet.
Zelf ga ik na het weekend ook een afspraak maken met de huisarts want ik heb zelf ook last van een prop slijm in mijn keel, maar bij mij is het meestal na een griep of virus, dus als het maandag niet over is of een heel stuk minder ga ik ook naar de huisarts toe.

----------


## jolanda27

Je kunt ook veel last van slijm hebben als je allergisch bent voor iets. Is misschien de moeite waard om een test te laten doen.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Corrien: dat klopt wat je huisarts zegt..(aangroeien).als je volwassen bent doen ze dat niet zo snel (weghalen) tenzij het "echt" nodig is...sterkte ermee

wat hier gezegd wordt over melk ben ik het mee eens, en toch vindt ik het lekker...een duitse arts heeft mij jaren geleden gezegd dat ik "kwark" moest eten....niet die lekkere met al die toegevoegde spullen erin, maar puur...misschien wat roosvicee erin doen?... :Stick Out Tongue:  een mens moet ook leren om anders te eten en te drinken etc... :Big Grin: 

Ook ik heb vaak het gevoel dat ik iets moet weg slikken en dat er iets achter in de keel blijft hangen...een vergrote schildklier hoorde ik de dokter een tijdje terug zeggen...al maanden heb ik het gevoel dat mij de keel wordt dichtgeknepen...heel akelig gevoel...binnenkort ga ik weer voor controle....

soms wil het nog wel eens helpen om aan de neusspray te gaan...ik kreeg Nasacort voorgeschreven door een specialist om het probleem te verhelpen dat er iets achter in mijn keel bleef hangen...ik gebruik het nog steeds af en toe ook al is dit jaren geleden voorgeschreven...het helpt ook tegen hooikoortsklachten van mij... :Wink: 

Fluimicil is om slijm op te hoesten maar ik kreeg het ( ook al)  :Stick Out Tongue:  jaren geleden voorgeschreven op recept voor Dystrofie...daar zat een stofje in wat daar goed voor was/is....destijds moest ik aanvullend verzekerd zijn anders kreeg ik het niet vergoed, het is een vrij duur medicijn als je het veelvuldig gaat gebruiken...je kunt het ook in de drogisterij kopen, maar een apotheek heeft betere adviezen!!!
succes allemaal...

----------


## sietske763

fluimicil is ontzettend duur, je moet ook altijd de stofnaam kopen....acetylcisteine (k geloof niet dat ik het zo goed schrijf, maar als je t zo uispreekt krijg je wel het goede)
als je nog mensen kent die op vakantie gaan.....direct deze bestelling plaatsten....is het buitenland is het stukken goedkoper

de Etos verkoopt voor een redelijke prijs; Etos hoesttabletten.....klinkt niet erg geloofwaardig, maar ze zijn echt goed en goedkoop, er zit ook een slijmoplossende stof in.(broomhexine).....dezelfde stof die in de dure merkflessen zit zoals Bisolvon

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: je schreef het bijna goed volgens mij...zonder een ( e ) meen ik....hihi  :Stick Out Tongue:  ach hindert niets, ik maak ook fouten en zie dat later pas....

Interessant wat je zeg over de "hoesttabletten" van de Etos...dat wist ik niet....ik zal het opschrijven...
Bilsolvon is duur maar volgens mijn zus een prima produkt...als ze maar denkt dat er een longontsteking aan dreigt te komen dan heeft ze dit produkt al in huis...handig al die kennis van je...dank je !!!  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

weet zeker dat de E er wel hoort......dacht eerder aan een verwisseling van een i naar een y of andersom.....
(had geen zin om t na te zoeken.....)
heb zelf de hoesttabletten veel geslikt....bij bronchitis...en bisolvon is niet te betalen en miss verkopen ze bij de apotheek nu wel de merkloze stof ""broomhexine""drank....
maar al met al zijn de Etos hoesttabletten echt t goedkoopste en de hoeveelheid werkende stof is omgerekend hetzelfde.....daar moet je natuurlijk ook op letten, want als je bv 3 tabletten moet nemen tegen bv 10 ml broomhexine drank....ben je alsnog duur uit!

je zus kan natuurlijk nog goedkoper uit zijn als ze bij de HA vraagt naar een recept voor een flexotide discus, 250 0f 500 mg, er zitten 60 pufjes in een discus.....hier zit een ontstekings remmende stof in.....gaf op een gegeven moment massa,s geld uit aan slijmoplossers en deed ik het niet, kreeg ik longontsteking....dus toen deze oplossing gevraagd aan HA.
als jouw zus anders longontsteking krijgt, is dat zeker een goede indicatie om de discus te krijgen, die vergoedt wordt.
en het werkt veel sneller dan de bovengenoemde middelen!

----------


## sietske763

ps; die pufjes zijn ontstekingsremmers......dus daarom natuurlijk veel doeltreffender!
(haha had het natuurlijk eerder willen editen, maar dat vreselijk lachwekkende programma ""wie trouwt mijn zoon"" kwam erop.......vandaar.....

----------


## Elisabeth9

Holimoosie..."wie trouwt mijn zoon"  :Big Grin:  hahahahahaha...ik viel steeds in slaap....jammer...tjonge wat een gedoe he met die moeders en vaders en "de zonen" volgende week zal ik opnieuw een poging doen...altijd leuk om te zien hoe anderen dat doen...leuk vermaak  :Stick Out Tongue: ....

bedankt voor je goede tips wederom....je bent een schat.... :Embarrassment: 

Het woord wat je bedoelde heb ik "wel" opgezocht in mijn ordner want nu wilde ik het eigenlijk wel weten...je had het bijna goed...1 letter niet zoals jij later al had geraden....de i moet een y zijn!!! ACETYLCYSTEINE...bedankt zuster..... :Big Grin:  
ik kreeg het in 2000 voorgeschreven door de Anesthesioloog...het was op medicatie van een sympatische reflexdystrofie zie ik hier staan....volgens het schema van professor Goris uit Nijmegen...ik bewaar alles.... :Wink:  je weet nooit waar het goed voor is....
dagggggggggggggggg

----------


## Hella

Ik ben inmiddels geopereerd aan mijn keel. Het restant van de keelamamdel (die vroeger als kind zijn gepeld is) hebben ze weggehaald. Het slikken gaat een stuk beter maar de proppen slijm zijn erger geworden. 

Heb ook allergietest gehad (2 dagen met plakkers op rug en nog een dag met prikjes in arm) en ben allergisch voor een aantal zaken waaronder watervaste mascara. Daar kreeg ik ook dikke slijmen (allergische reactie) van in de keel.

Ik raak niet meer zo snel in paniek, maar het blijft vervelend. Ik probeer het maar zo positief mogelijk op te pakken en ermee om te gaan.

Groetjes, Hella  :Smile:

----------

